# Paint and quarter horse bloodlines, anyone recognize these names?



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

So over the weekend I learned that my 21 year old gelding who I always assumed was a registered Quarter Horse is actually registered with the APHA. My aunt has his papers but I haven't looked at them, until curiosity got the best of me and I decided to look at how he was bred. He is registered as a solid sorrel and has absolutely no white on his body other than a blaze a half-stocking on his hind leg. My aunt says he's out of nothing bloodlines but I'm still curious. I have very limited knoweldge of quarter horse bloodlines and absolutely no knowledge of paint lineage. I'm not sure if hes out of any recongnizable stock. I don't know what information I need to provide. His sire was Klassic Norfleet a sorrel overo and his dam is Triple Gold Van a registered quarter horse. If you needs more information I'll provide it! Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a photo of the sire








Here is the link to his pedigree on Allbreed. Van Klassic Paint If you hold your mouse over the "i" information icon or horse photo icon, you can learn more about them.


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

CCH said:


> Here is a photo of the sire
> View attachment 111953
> 
> 
> Here is the link to his pedigree on Allbreed. Van Klassic Paint If you hold your mouse over the "i" information icon or horse photo icon, you can learn more about them.


Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Your horse and my pally mare Docs Golden Joy Palomino are distantly related they have the same grand sire triples image who was a show horse I also saw cutter bill who was a famous cutting horse. That's the two I know about an I saw three bars way back there as well he was A famous QH sire and racehorse. And mr norfleet was another show horse. That's all I know from what I saw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

